# Newly diagnosed with IBS and sort of lost!



## Jaelyn (Jul 14, 2015)

Hello!

I was diagnosed with IBS a few months ago after years of "stomach issues". I just turned 21 last month, and I know this is suppose to be one of the best times of my life, but I'm struggling.

I can remember being sick all of the time during my childhood, but it wasn't anything too horrible most of the time so never thought much of it. Last semester, in my Junior year of Nursing school, I started getting serious abdominal pain and went to the ER twice for it. I started going to a gastro doctor, and he ran a bunch of tests but wasn't really being assertive about figuring it out so he just gave me pain meds that made me out of it all of the time. Going through that semester was the hardest thing I've evr done. Nursing school is hard and stressful enough, but that along with being sick 24/7 and in debilitating pain was really difficult. I had to pretend at my 8 hour clinicals that I wasn't in pain just so I could pass the semester and they wouldn't send me home. I ended up losing 15 pounds in 2 months because I was constantly nauseous and scared to eat. ( I was already small to begin with!) Finally, after school ended, I switched doctors and he started treating me for IBS. It has gotten A LOT better, but I still get pretty bad symptoms frequently.

My friends from my sorority, school, and church were very supportive at first, which I am very grateful for. I could tell though as the months went on that they were gettng tired of seeing me be sick all of the time (in a loving way though). I just felt like I was burdening everyone so I eventually just stopped being so close wth everyone so I wouldn't bother them. I would frequently cancel plans just because I was in so much pain. Right now I'm trying to get a handle on my IBS so will be prepared for the stress of next semester Nursing school. I am having problems though. My doctor has me on the FODMAP diet which I have been trying to follow. but it's pretty hard! I also don't really have the funds for it. I'm also still nauseous most of the time so I'm scared to eat most things and get sick a lot.

I'm also not doing so great emotionally. I've been struggling with a depressed mood and have been extremely fatigued so I don't get out much. I feel pretty isolated lately which also brings e down a lot. I wanted to see if anyone had any advice on diet, exercise, or any other therapies/lifestyle changes. Anything would be much appreciated! I'd also like to be able to talk to others going through this so I wanted to reach out in this post. Thanks for reading!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

You can read about the scd diet. That's the one I am following. I have not recovered. Still reading the forums to find a solution.


----------



## Jaelyn (Jul 14, 2015)

Thank you for your reply! It means a lot. I would say that the pain is mostly in my gut rather than my stomach.


----------



## Jaelyn (Jul 14, 2015)

Okay, thank you for the replies! This was really helpful. I am very low income (poor college kid) haha but I will see what I can do about that diet. I definitely understand everything your saying about the challenge of these diets-those are some of the exact same thoughts I have about them. I'm sorry you're going through the nausea thing as well. I know it can almost be the worst part of it sometimes. Hope you're doing alright too. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Jaelyn (Jul 14, 2015)

Hey! I'm doing alright! Not too much relief, but there is some occasionally which is a blessing! I had my first pain free day on Sunday! I think I keep switching in and out of my nausea phases, but I think most of it might be caused by y medicine- Amitiza. I've been mstly sticking to the low FODMAP diet with a few cheat items now now and then. I noticed I do feel a little better overall when I work out more. I'm going to the doctor next week to talk to him about the nausea and see what I can do. Thanks for checking in! How are you doing?

Blessings,

Jaelyn


----------

